# Old bike paint



## eisopt (Nov 14, 2019)

Ok,so I just bought a 1935 bike.
I do not want to restore it.but get as nice as can be while still being original.
I need a product that can remove the rust but leave the paint
Paint has rust build up...or I will send it to a trusted professional but I need suggestions
Thanks much
Dave

.


----------



## falconer (Nov 14, 2019)

pics?


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 14, 2019)

OA Bath 
Oaxide acid otherwise known as wood bleach 

There is a whole conversation on here in restoration tips section  
Good luck
Junkman


----------

